# Please help goat 10 days past due date



## Patchwork Goats (Apr 19, 2012)

My nigerian "Poppy"  is at 169 days from the first day she was exposed to the buck.  She was with him a total of four days.  She has a full utter, is eating and showing zero discomfort.  We checked her last night and cant feel any babies nor does she seem dialated.  This should be her second kidding and she had no problems last year.  After reading numerous posts here I decided to give her two cc ludilace (sp)  at 6:30 last night.  Still nothing as of 12:30 pm today.  We live very far from a vet that has any knowledge of goats so im hoping for infromation.  Im wondering if there is anything as a false pregnancy for a goat that would go this long.  She looks big like she is pregnant.  I cant feel anything moving when I press on her belly.  Im only two years with dairy goats and am blessed to have this as my first really issue.  Thank you four any help or suggestions.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you 100% absolutely sure with no doubts that she was only with the buck those 4 days?  There's absolutely no way she could have gotten to him or he could have gotten to her?  If so, I'm guessing she's not bred.   Also, I'm pretty sure lutalyse has a 24 hour window, so wait a bit longer. I'd be hesitant to give her any more.  And are you sure you calculated the dates right?

Also, you can stand over her facing her rear, and put your hands under her belly.  Lift up somewhat quickly and see if you can feel anything that way.  You'll need to sort of "bounce" her belly.  If you dont' feel anything that way, I would think she's not bred.  You can also send a blood sample to Biotracking for a pregnancy test.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 20, 2012)

Post pictures of her from the top, sides and her bottom and udder.  Maybe we can help you take a "look" at her.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 20, 2012)

Lut can take 24-48 hrs to work.

I really hope you're not wrong about the due date and inducing her 10 days early.  Good luck.


----------

